# Next of kin



## MissLuckySharm (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello , I am new here and always read your threads with interest, I have tried to find an answer to this but unable to, i have one question please, can a person of Egyptian origin if buying a new build off plan make stipulation in contract for non Egyptian as next of kin then this be clear and undisputed in the signature validation process in Sharm el Sheikh ?


----------

